# Biotech jobs and qualifications



## Wannabe_a_techie (Aug 10, 2013)

Entry-level role in biotech - USA

Biotech jobs can include developing new drugs and therapies, creating tools for detection of new and/or existing diseases, analyzing pesticide usage within commonly grown crops, exploring alternative fuels for both commercial and residential application or reducing the rate of infectious diseases.

Having a degree in a scientifically-oriented field would be helpful. Some of the degrees that could be good paths to a career in biotech include biology, chemistry, nursing, laboratory science or even biotechnology. Biotech is career path which often requires an advanced degree.

If you are earning a degree in a scientific field, it would be helpful to secure an internship in a related field. Internships are valuable in several ways. First, they provide job-related experience. Second, internships broaden your network of professional contacts in this field. Third, when looking for an entry-level role, to have a biotech company's name on your resume is a plus.

Indian bioinformatics industry

The present Indian bioinformatics industry can be broadly divided into four classes: pharma companies having a bioinformatics division; biotechnology companies having a bioinformatics cell; IT companies having a bioinformatics wing; and the pure bioinformatics companies. In the first two cases, the bioinformatics initiatives are aimed at providing solutions and self sufficiency within the company and are captive in nature. Typically in such companies, the core bioinformatics workforce size is small. The last two types of divisions/companies operate on a different business model. They utilize their bioinformatics capabilities to develop third party generic and customized solutions/services for the pharma and biotechnology companies and academic/research institutions involved in biotechnology or allied fields.

*Remember that there are hardly any opportunities for a generalized bioinformatician*. It is therefore important to zero upon a specific domain like drug design, microarray data analysis and sequence analysis. Then students should try to find out which are the companies operating in that sector. They should endeavor to gather information about their business, try to interpret what they are doing and follow their moves. 

A specialized degree in MBA biotechnology is a new phenomenon. With such a qualification, students should try to develop their own niche and not compete for other generic MBA positions. In the chain of services provided by a pharmaceutical or biotechnology company, they should first analyze where they fit in-information, operations or sales and marketing.

ABLE and Aspiring Minds join hands to evaluate biotech talent potential

AMCAT ABLE Life Sciences Certification test would be conducted by Aspiring Minds on the premises of colleges offering graduate and post-graduate courses in science, pharmacy and biotechnology. 

“The Indian biotechnology sector is one of the fastest growing knowledge-based sectors in India and is expected to play a key role in shaping India's rapidly developing economy. With numerous comparative advantages in terms of research and development (R&D) facilities, knowledge, skills, and cost effectiveness, the biotechnology industry in India has immense potential to emerge as a global key player. This evaluation test is a first of its kind programme in the biotechnology sector and ABLE is proud to announce this initiative as part of its commitment towards improving biotechnology landscape in India,” said Dr PM Murali, president of ABLE.

Kiran Mazumdar Shaw, CMD, Biocon, appreciated the ABLE & Aspiring Minds efforts and said that it was vital for the Indian biotech sector which  potential to address several challenges. Currently at US$ 5 billion, the Indian biotech sector is expected to grow to US$ 100 billion by 2025. However this transformation to a bio-economy can be enabled only through good quality talent and AMCAT ABLE Life Sciences certification program is expected to develop ‘industry ready’ biotech professionals who can partake in this exciting journey. I am sure the industry will benefit with the new initiative as it will improve access to employable biotech professionals.”


----------

